# an 8 x 12 layout table that requires no cutting *



## BENZ TRAINZ (Sep 22, 2017)

* you will need the 4x4 leg posts but home depot will cut them free.

all of the other components are shelf length as you buy it. 6 foot 2x4 for the sides that meet at the center post. the stringers are 8 ' 2x4s. the resulting table will hold 3 sheets of 4x8' particle board or osb or plywood. requires no cutting except for the 4x4 legs. its cheap and simple and you dont need a saw. held together by deck screws. you could dance on this table. as you can see i carpeted the room with carpet square samples.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2019)

Thanks for this thread. Most folks don't realize that they can do the benchwork for a fraction of the cost of commercially available systems and not have to wait forever to get it done.

Plus, it is so much easier to work on under the benchwork for wiring. If I can do it, anybody can.


----------



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

Your demonstration makes it less intimidating for guys like me that don't have a lot of wood working skills. Maybe one day if I have the space I can build my own layout. Thanks for sharing. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

My only concern is a span that large with OSB is almost sure to sag. I'd feel a lot better about it if there was a couple of cross-members, very easy to add and would make a much better support.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

If you cut a stud short that is why they make wedges.

It looks simple to make.


----------



## BENZ TRAINZ (Sep 22, 2017)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> My only concern is a span that large with OSB is almost sure to sag. I'd feel a lot better about it if there was a couple of cross-members, very easy to add and would make a much better support.


a couple of cross members ? there are 6 of them across the table...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I guess I can't count. Right before it fades to the table top being put on, I see this. Color me blind, but I only see four pieces of lumber going across to support it.


----------



## BENZ TRAINZ (Sep 22, 2017)

you can see the pile of stringers on the floor, guess i should have added a foto of them all installed. like i said you can dance on this table it is extremely solid.


----------



## HOfabricator4$sless (Jun 20, 2019)

*You Sound Interesting*

Sat 7-13-19 11:13 p.m.

Hi:

I am new to the Model Train Forum and have been writing quite a few posts / threads for HO modelers. One of the HO fans indicated that I have been doing for HO community what you appear to have been doing for the O-Scale / (O-Gauge?) community. 

I thought it might be fun to chat, share ideas, tell a few tall tales, etc. Let me know if you are interested. 

I primarily hang out with the HO group, so that is the best place to find me.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Neat video Benz. A simple 4 X 8 is a great starter layout for the first timer that can easily be expanded if room is available.

Bill


----------

